

Berkeley to Stop Adding Lecture Videos to YouTube, Citing Budget Cuts - petethomas
http://chronicle.com/blogs/wiredcampus/berkeley-to-stop-adding-lecture-videos-to-youtube-citing-budget-cuts/56587

======
No1
This is likely a response to the recent ADA lawsuits against MIT and Harvard
for not providing closed-captions for their online lectures.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/13/education/harvard-and-
mit-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/13/education/harvard-and-mit-sued-
over-failing-to-caption-online-courses.html)

~~~
craftkiller
Ah, its like the hotels that filled their pool with gravel because they
couldn't afford to put in the ADA mandated lift
[https://reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1tvmo6/the_motel_advertis...](https://reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1tvmo6/the_motel_advertised_that_they_had_a_pool_they/)

------
pandybar
This is the saddest thing I've heard in 2015. Anyway, Thanks a lot, UCB, for
all the efforts.

BTW, DOJ should really cross Justice off in its name.

